# salad dressing



## bobbymoore (Aug 11, 2011)

is there any salad dressing that is safe to put on a tort's food?


----------



## Torty Mom (Aug 11, 2011)

You are too cute, why do you want to put salad dressing on your tortie food?


----------



## Laura (Aug 11, 2011)

why?

if your torts lke fruit, you could drizzle fresh juice over it.. that way it may entice thme to eat the greens, but not eating the fruit, which isnt 
great to get any or too much for them.. but if they eat the greens just fine without.. i would not mess with it. No dressing in the wild..


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Aug 11, 2011)

I wouldn't put salad dressing on a tortoise's food. The oil or fat content is much higher than what they would normally encounter, not to mention the sodium.

As for squeezing some fruit juice over the greens, I think even that is dubious. Except for redfoot, yellowfoot, hingebacks, and box turtles, most of these species can't handle the high concentrations of sugars in fruit, and could get indigestion. Like most things, the occasional fruit as a treat can be fine, but adding fruit juice as a regular dressing over greens sounds problematic to me.


----------



## ascott (Aug 11, 2011)

I too think it is kinda not so necessary . But oooo salad with ranch suddenly sounds yummy ....


----------



## bobbymoore (Aug 11, 2011)

i was just wondering because i made a salad this morning and i made her a salad too but i had dressing on mine but i do mash up strawberrys pine apple and thats her salad dressing as a treat i just didnt know if it would harm her if i put like some sort of garden dressing on thanks guys/girls


----------



## Madkins007 (Aug 11, 2011)

I often set some of my 'big salad' aside for my torts just before I add the crunchy bits, and things like olives and dressing- they don't particularly need the fats, sugars, and sodium in a lot of that stuff (other than in small doses). 

If you are feeding Red- or Yellow-foots, Hingebacks, box turtles, or other 'forest' animals, fruits in moderation are fine. For most other species, they should be a rare treat.


----------



## Watermelon (Aug 12, 2011)

You can drizzle cucumber juice over....


----------



## jeffbens0n (Aug 12, 2011)

My torts love hidden valley ranch.


----------



## lucas339 (Aug 12, 2011)

you can blend up cactus. its comes out with the consistency of ranch.


----------



## mctlong (Aug 12, 2011)

I make tort salad dressing by mixing TNT & water .

I toss the "dressing" with Spring mix. Indy loves it.


----------



## african cake queen (Aug 13, 2011)

HI, MY PANCAKES LIKE MRS. BUTTERSWORTH. SUGAR FREE OF COURSE. JUST KIDDING. LINDY


----------

